# Sticky  Audyssey Pro Installer Kit - Demystified!



## Zeitgeist

Thanks to Sonnie, I had the opportunity to order the Audyssey MultEQ Pro Calibration Kit. I was very reluctant to order it because I wasn't sure just exactly how valuable it would be as a tool. Part of my early frustration was that it seemed like there wasn't much information about it publicly available, even though it's available for purchase to end-users. Some dealers might give you a break, and some want/demand full MSRP.

I have an Onkyo PR-SC886P preamp w/an Emotiva UPA-7. Most of my speakers are currently Polk. I had read that there were problems with the early 1.1 firmware on the Onkyo 886, so thanks to some other forum members I was able to get it successfully upgraded before attempting to calibrate. 

To use the kit, you have to register on the Audyssey Installer site (http://installer.audyssey.com) with the serial number that's included with the kit. Audyssey actually includes the serial on the box the kit comes in, the mic, the preamp, and the CD. Strangely, my CD had a mismatched serial which was different from the serial that was shared by all the other components. I contacted Auddysey and the answer I received was that it was probably just mistake during kit assembly. It would have been more of a problem (as the CD contains the mic calibration), but Audyssey allows you to download mic calibration files for any serial number.

The kit actually contains a wealth of toys:
A nice zipper/handle bag to carry everything in
MultEQ Pro Application Setup CD and Setup Guide
Calibrated Preamplifier w/power adapter
Calibrated Microphone (APM-1)
Microphone Stand (A nice Samson adjustable boom stand)
Mini-XLR to RCA Adapter
Mini-XLR to XLR-Female
Mini-XLR to XLR-Male
Three Mini-XLR Cables (I believe 25')
USB to RS232 Serial Cable
10 ft. USB Cable

The next post has pictures of the kit.

I'll offer my brief thoughts:
1. Zipper bag: Cool, adds a touch of professionalism for installers
2. Calibrated preamp: Simple enough Preamp. Has an external power supply, two mini-XLR connectors and a power LED. I actually like the simplicity, because there are no knobs or anything to screw up.
3. Calibrated microphone: Small but seems well built. It's metal with a mini-XLR connector. Audyssey includes an calibration file, but unfortunately it's in a proprietary encrypted format that can only be used with the Audyssey software. Cross Spectrum Labs can calibrate it, if desired, if you want to use it for other programs.
4. Microphone stand: Nice Samson boom mic. Adjustable, seems solid. 
5. The included adapters: The miniXLR-RCA is used to connect the preamp out on my 886. The other ones (I believe) are used with other AVRs and Audyssey standalone products. I like the mini-XLR to XLR-Female because that allows me to use the same cabling and preamp with my calibrated EMM-6 for other purposes.
6. Mini-XLR cables: Nice that there are 3. 1 for Mic, 1 for preamp-AVR, and 1 extra for whatever.
7. USB to RS232 cable: It works. Requires the supplied drivers on the CD, wish it was longer. I had to use a RS-232 extension cable that I had kicking around because the USB->RS232 cable is relatively short.
8. Gooseneck adapter: There is a flexible gooseneck to hold the mic. My one gripe is that I wish it was stiffer. It felt like any time I bumped anything the adapter would flex. 

I have some pictures of the bag/gear which I'll upload later. 

Prior to calibration, you need to purchase a license (via the site) that's model specific. You then create a key (for that license) that's specific to the device. You can always generate new keys for later calibrations, but license is always tied to that single device. After the license is purchased (but prior to creating key) you can change the license type to another model. 

 

Basic run through:
1. Mount the mic on the stand
2. Run a mini-XLR cable from the mic to the preamp
3. Connect the preamp to the AVR. In my case, I wanted to know ahead of time how to cable it. On the Onkyo PR-SC886P you connect the pre-amp out to the LEFT input of AUX 1 on the back of the 886. My minor gripe is that the 886 has a *front* Aux2 input, so not sure why it must be plugged into the back.
4. Connect RS-232 port on 886 via the serial->USB adapter to laptop
5. Install, Launch the Multi-EQ Pro software
6. Select the brand of the device
7. Enter key from website
8. Enter customer info, etc.
9. Start measurements. I believe that you can take up to 16, if I remember correctly. After each position, it takes 3-4 minutes to transfer from the AVR to the laptop. You CAN however, save each position, and later load it which I thought was very cool. 

Some screenshots:
Transferring responses from the 886 to the laptop (From measurement)
 

Measuring Position 3


Measuring Position 4 (Note: You can continue after barebones 3 measurements)
 

Calculating filters/crossovers after all measurements are complete


Detection Results w/crossovers and distance
 

Target Sound Options (Picking a curve)


Target Curve Designer (You can assign a different curve to every single channel!, I thought it was cool)
 

Target Curve Editor (Note the limit of 3db on the filters, unfortunately)


Writing the filters from the laptop to the 886:



I went through 3 measurements last night, and that's about as far as I got - so no real comments as far as improved performance.

I have to say though, that if you're looking for a step up from the cheapie mic that's included, I think that this kit is excellent! The software is pretty much idiot proof, it's easy to cable it, and it's mostly just a matter of investing the time to do measurements to make it work. Any cons that I see with the kit are really relatively trivial.

Part of why I wanted to play with it was because you can select a target curve and then tweak it. I wish that you could edit more than -/+ 3db, but I understand since the purpose of Audyssey is to get it closer to flat, rather than color the response.

Questions and comments are welcome!


----------



## Zeitgeist

Picture of the case that the kit comes in - as well as the box.

And picture of the guts of the kit.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Clockwise, starting from top:
1. Power supply for preamp
2. Preamp
3. RS232-USB adapter
4. USB cable
5. Adapters: MiniXLR to RCA, MiniXLR to RCA-F, MiniXLR to RCA-M


Within the case (L to R):
1. 3 MiniXLR cables
2. Case w/Microphone and Mic holder
3. MultEQ Pro Software
4. Samson Microphone stand


----------



## Zeitgeist

Audyssey APM-1 microphone, flexible neck holder for mic (attaches to Samson stand)


----------



## Zeitgeist

Example certificate that you can print out.

I've read that the curves are smoothed and are idealistic, but it's still interesting.


----------



## sub_crazy

Great write-up:TT

Can't wait to try mine out in a month or 2, will post back here as well.

Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## cavchameleon

Great write up Jim!!! I'm hoping to get to mine this weekend (the next if not) and will add my comments! :T

Just an aside, my label also was coming off my mic like the both of yours. I used clear shrink wrap to cover it.


----------



## hearingspecialist

Super awesome, I've always wondered what the screens looked like:T You sir have earned a starbucks on me!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist

hearingspecialist said:


> Super awesome, I've always wondered what the screens looked like:T You sir have earned a starbucks on me!!!


Why thank you! 

Thanks for the other comments.


----------



## Matnick

Hi,

I owned the pro kit for a few years now and just love it. The most recent software upgrades added the target curve editor which I think is great. But there is one problem, I really don't know how to use it. I don't know whether I should be raising or lowering the grips (I think that is what they call them). Is there somewhere I could read up on and learn how to adjust the curves for each speaker that will maximize the performance and sound of each speaker. I would really appreciate some guidance on this.

Thanks,

Matnick


----------



## jmschnur

Works great with my 80.2. I really like the ability to trim the treble a bit up in my vantages. I think it is straight forward. Just click on the region you want to adjust. The frequency is shown on right and raise or lower. Click on another domain for limitation of the effect. 

You must identify the speakers you want the effect for 1 for left front 2 for center etc. This are shown in the beginning of the program after you have logged in


----------



## Matnick

jmschnur said:


> Works great with my 80.2. I really like the ability to trim the treble a bit up in my vantages. I think it is straight forward. Just click on the region you want to adjust. The frequency is shown on right and raise or lower. Click on another domain for limitation of the effect.
> 
> You must identify the speakers you want the effect for 1 for left front 2 for center etc. This are shown in the beginning of the program after you have logged in


Thanks, I think I understand the mechanics on how to make the changes, I guess I need to learn more about what changes to make. I don't know where to start, what changes to make. I want to learn by reading the graphs results after calibration, exactly what changes to make to improve the sound.


----------



## jmschnur

Audyssey cuts treble. You might play with raising you left and right speakers from 8k or so about 1.5 db. For my Vantages the mid bass correction that Audessey puts in does not d as good as without it so I took it out. Gives a more "airy" sound stage. 

Also look at your subwoofer graph and see if any small tweaks might help. 

Then listen


----------



## sub_crazy

I hope to get around to doing a Pro calibration this weekend if I have a chance. 

Just picked up a Onkyo 5508 so want to get a feel for XT32 before I do the Pro.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

sub_crazy said:


> Just picked up a Onkyo 5508 so want to get a feel for XT32 before I do the Pro.


Good idea. I am looking forward to hearing your report on the difference.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Matnick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I owned the pro kit for a few years now and just love it. The most recent software upgrades added the target curve editor which I think is great. But there is one problem, I really don't know how to use it. I don't know whether I should be raising or lowering the grips (I think that is what they call them). Is there somewhere I could read up on and learn how to adjust the curves for each speaker that will maximize the performance and sound of each speaker. I would really appreciate some guidance on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matnick


It's all about preference. That's a big reason why Audyssey offers the different target slopes. Some people want a steeper roll off than others..

I don't feel like the +/- 3db is enough to really let you do a good house curve for bass.... but is probably enough to tweak things if something sounds a little off.

After spending too much time reading the Audyssey Master thread ( I think that's what it's called anyway) at AVS, the moral of the story is that some people don't like a flat EQ, thus the flexibility to tweak it to sound how you like.


----------



## Zeitgeist

sub_crazy said:


> I hope to get around to doing a Pro calibration this weekend if I have a chance.
> 
> Just picked up a Onkyo 5508 so want to get a feel for XT32 before I do the Pro.


When you get bored with the 5508, please feel free to send it my way!!


----------



## Matnick

Zeitgeist said:


> It's all about preference. That's a big reason why Audyssey offers the different target slopes. Some people want a steeper roll off than others..
> 
> I don't feel like the +/- 3db is enough to really let you do a good house curve for bass.... but is probably enough to tweak things if something sounds a little off.
> 
> After spending too much time reading the Audyssey Master thread ( I think that's what it's called anyway) at AVS, the moral of the story is that some people don't like a flat EQ, thus the flexibility to tweak it to sound how you like.


Thanks but I want to understand what to tweak. Is there a manual or something that explains if I tweak the left side of the graph that say treble will increase, or midranges increase etc. I don't understand what is meant when you say "some people want a steeper roll off than others...". I guess I am trying to learn about the curve and what each point means on the curve. Hope I am explaining myself.

Thanks.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Ahh.. I see what you're saying. I think you explained it well. Well, the editor shows the frequency range, low on the left, high on the right. And it shows steps of say, 1K, 5K, 10K.

What ranges go to your midrange or tweeter depend on the crossover built into the speaker. But if the speaker has a tweeter, I would probably say that 5K+ is probably a safe range to say goes to the tweeter. If you want to add some points to the woofer, go for the left, midrange, somewhere near the left/middle, and tweeter on the right. 

When I say roll off, what I mean is the downward slope. When there is a downward slope towards the right, that's a roll off on the high frequencies. The steeper the "hill" the quieter the high frequencies will be (the more they are attenuated)- as you get higher and higher. 

You can see some different examples of how it can equalize the high frequencies here:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6577

The SMPTE option has the biggest impact on lowering the levels of high frequencies.


----------



## sub_crazy

Kal Rubinson said:


> Good idea. I am looking forward to hearing your report on the difference.


I am wondering if I will be able to tell a difference since I don't think I can swap back and forth between XT32 and Pro. I would assume the Pro calibration would just be more accurate mainly due to the much higher quality mic and added processing power of my laptop, you know what they say when you assume though.

I will definitely report back on what I assume is the differenceonder:


----------



## sub_crazy

Zeitgeist said:


> When you get bored with the 5508, please feel free to send it my way!!


I don't know, so far this may be a keeper. Send your address just in case though:bigsmile:


----------



## Kal Rubinson

sub_crazy said:


> I will definitely report back on what I assume is the differenceonder:


Fine. That's all I am looking for.


----------



## sub_crazy

Sorry Kal, I hope I didn't come off as mocking Audyssey Pro.

I was just wondering if there was an simple way to revert back to XT32 settings from Pro so the differences would be easier to hear. This will be my first time using Pro so unsure what to expect.


----------



## Matnick

Zeitgeist said:


> Ahh.. I see what you're saying. I think you explained it well. Well, the editor shows the frequency range, low on the left, high on the right. And it shows steps of say, 1K, 5K, 10K.
> 
> What ranges go to your midrange or tweeter depend on the crossover built into the speaker. But if the speaker has a tweeter, I would probably say that 5K+ is probably a safe range to say goes to the tweeter. If you want to add some points to the woofer, go for the left, midrange, somewhere near the left/middle, and tweeter on the right.
> 
> When I say roll off, what I mean is the downward slope. When there is a downward slope towards the right, that's a roll off on the high frequencies. The steeper the "hill" the quieter the high frequencies will be (the more they are attenuated)- as you get higher and higher.
> 
> You can see some different examples of how it can equalize the high frequencies here:
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6577
> 
> The SMPTE option has the biggest impact on lowering the levels of high frequencies.


Thank you very much for taking the time and explaining the curve. I think I am starting to understand a little about it now.

See attached results of my last calibration. Do you see any improvements? Should I flatten out the left sides of the graphs?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

sub_crazy said:


> Sorry Kal, I hope I didn't come off as mocking Audyssey Pro.
> 
> I was just wondering if there was an simple way to revert back to XT32 settings from Pro so the differences would be easier to hear. This will be my first time using Pro so unsure what to expect.


I believe there is a way to switch back to XT32 by storing all your settings before running Pro. After Pro, you can switch back to XT32 but, then, getting Pro back would require running Pro (although without the measurement stage). Tedious.


----------



## sub_crazy

Thanks for the tips Kal.

I will probably just run through my favorite tracks and take notes. Then I will have something to compare after Pro calibration. I will also compare the 886 to the 5508 before and after Pro, maybe the 886 can provide even more insight when comparing the Pro calibrated 5508?

Anyone else have experience on what kind of improvements you got from the Pro calibration?


----------



## cavchameleon

Kal,

Thanks for joining in! Hopefully I'll have time to do mine soon. I have only compared XT to XT32, but still need to run the pro software. It'll be interesting to hear the difference.


----------



## cavchameleon

Mike,

It'll be good to get your opinions on your comparison.

Jim,

Did you do any more calibrations?

I have two XT AVR's in house to compare with one XT32. The XT versions are NAD T785 and Denon 4310CI, the XT32 is the Denon A100 (same as the 4311CI).


----------



## Zeitgeist

Matnick said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time and explaining the curve. I think I am starting to understand a little about it now.
> 
> See attached results of my last calibration. Do you see any improvements? Should I flatten out the left sides of the graphs?


Your response to begin with is relatively good. I don't see a whole lot of room for improvement. You could maybe tweak the peaks a little bit, but it might not be audible.


----------



## Zeitgeist

cavchameleon said:


> Jim,
> 
> Did you do any more calibrations?


I've not! I've been slacking off. I built a superchunk so I'm sure that's changed the room acoustics a little bit too.

Maybe this weekend with some luck.


----------



## cavchameleon

Zeitgeist said:


> I've not! I've been slacking off. I built a superchunk so I'm sure that's changed the room acoustics a little bit too.
> 
> Maybe this weekend with some luck.


You're gonna LOVE the way bass traps work! I think acoustical treatments are some of the best bang-for-the-buck improvements you can do for a room, right after choosing decent speakers. 

I'm hopefully going to get to mine also, just been to busy with work and family. I have a side job also where I edit video and audio which has taken up my free time the past couple weekends on some jobs (plus went on a family trip a couple weeks ago). If I can't get to it this week, I'll for sure get to it the following weekend as I'll be caught up with this work. I really want to do some good comparisons between XT, XT32, and XT32 with the Pro Kit (I won't do the Pro-Kit with the XT receiver as it's not the main one for the dedicated room).


----------



## Zeitgeist

I'm really curious to see how your comparisons pan out.

I have thought about getting a standalone Sound Equalizer to go with my 886, but it's probably more sensible to upgrade to a new AVR that supports XT32. 

But yeah, I'd love to see how they perform differently in the real world. I'm sure that each new version is incrementally better, but I can't imagine twice the power means twice the improvement. I imagine that subwoofer EQ probably benefits the most, since that's always difficult.


----------



## cavchameleon

Jim,

In my opinion in my room, I already could tell a pretty big difference from XT to XT32. XT32 just seems much more seemless as far as the blend to the subs and created a much more enveloping sound stage. It may not make that much of a difference in a 'good room' that is acoustically treated but I can't judge that part, just what I can hear in my room. This is XT32 without the Pro-Kit. For me, well worth the upgrade. I had the SVS AS-EQ1 to handle multiple subs (very impressive unit by the way), but sold it when I got an XT32 AVR. The AS-EQ1 did a bit better in the bass, but I can probably attribute that to the fact that with the standard measurements in the AVR, you can only take 8 measurements and the AS-EQ1 can take 32 (I used all of them). I have a feeling with the Pro-Kit that it will more then level the playing field and even do better as it also optimizes the XO. I can't wait to see (hear) what it can accomplish. I'll get to it as soon as I can.


----------



## sub_crazy

Matnick said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time and explaining the curve. I think I am starting to understand a little about it now.
> 
> See attached results of my last calibration. Do you see any improvements? Should I flatten out the left sides of the graphs?


Hey Matnick,

I just finished doing a Pro calibration my-self, 3 actually:dontknow:

I came on here to post some initial thought then saw your Audyssey Pro plot. The one thing that really jumped out at me is that your main L/R and center channels are set to full range. I recall just reading in the Audyssey Pro guide that, actually I just opened up and here is exactly what it says: 

*The "Large" setting should be used only when the low frequency capability of a speaker extends below 40 Hz. Even in this case, bass management may be a good idea for the following reasons.

---Audyssey ALFC technology provides higher resolution correction filters on the subwoofer channel than is 
possible for satellite speakers.

---Subwoofers usually can produce content below even a very capable full-range speaker.

---A subwoofer is usually better able to produce the lowest frequencies at a level higher than a full-range speaker with less audible distortion

---If no bass management is used, the subwoofer will produce no output when the system is in 2 channel mode.*

I know I have read Chris from Audyssey recommend a 80z or higher crossover point regardless of the main speakers bass capability. This was of real interest to me as well since my Mains, Center and surrounds are capable of mid 20hz extension but in no way can they get the level of SPL my subs are capable of so I cross them all at 80hz. For music I prefer a little lower at about 60hz but for movies 80hz is much better so i just keep it there.

Your other speakers at 120hz are fine were they are but you might try the Audyssey recommended crossover points and see how you like it.


----------



## sub_crazy

I just finished up hopefully my final Pro cal for this week, went through it 3 times to make changes and finally have something that I am happy with. Too bad it's late and I got a busy day tomorrow, only had a chance to listen to one disc but it was the one that didn't sound right but now it sounds great. Hopefully tomorrow everything else sounds just as goodraying:

Hey Jim. I know you have the 886 and you know I have one as well that I have been comparing. Before doing the Pro calibration I did listen to the 886 again and while the 5508 is better musically the 886 is still great for movies and I bet with the Pro calibration it would be even closer. If I wasn't in escrow right now for a house that could accommodate 2 systems then I would just stick with the 886 for now and wait to upgrade to a 5509. I am going to keep the 886 and probably spring for the Pro license on it as well if this escrow will ever close. While I have never been the biggest fan of the 886 for music it is killer with movies, I bet with the right tweaking of Pro it would be killer for music too. I just wanted to add that since as much as I like the 5508 I would have been fine waiting for the 5509 or whatever the next one is called since it is only a few months out.

I will add some more comments tomorrow on the Pro when I have had more time to listen.


----------



## sub_crazy

Update on the Audyssey Pro calibration.

Yesterday I spent more time listening and tweaking. I had initially added a slight house curve, you can only vary by +/-3db, but I decided to take it off. I also went back and forth with keeping the suggested midrange compensation (mid comp from here on out) but in the end I would up keeping it off. I did read Audyssey's thought's on mid comp and that in most speaker designs it makes voices sound more natural but in my case it was the opposite. I am using Emerald Physics CS2 speakers for my mains right now and they use a Behringer DCX2496 as a crossover and EQ as well as some other things. Since it uses an active crossover I read that it has a very steep 8th order digital filter at 1000hz from the woofer to the mid/tweeter so maybe that is why most prefer the mid comp on and I don't?

I have to admit that it was a definite improvement when I removed the mid comp. When I first listened with it engaged I thought I made a mistake doing the Pro calibration as it still had a hollow/thin sound that was my main complaint. The bass has improved after Pro as well and over-all I am happy I did it. I still need to watch more movie content as so far I have spent the majority of my time listening to music which is usually secondary for me but I am enjoying it a lot more.

I will more than likely do a Pro calibration on my Onkyo 886 as well and may just do a comparison between it and the 5508. I have a feeling the 886 is not too far off the 5508 especially after a Pro calibration except for maybe music were the 5508 might have the edge. I have been seeing reports about Onkyo 08 series having problems as well so want to keep the 886 around as it has been my go to during all of this comparing. 

I can't say yet how much of an improvement Audyssey Pro has made on movies as I still need to listen more. From what I have heard so far with movies it is not that big of a difference but I have only watched 2 clips. For music it has made a big improvement as I keep forgetting I am trying to evaluate the improvements and wind up listening to entire tracks and discs and just enjoying. I really think that is the best test, when something just pulls you so into the music that you forget what you were doing.

Thanks for putting up this thread Zeitgeist, it really helped to make the first pro calibration go relatively easy.


----------



## sub_crazy

One thing I forgot to add:

There is a mini-xlr to rca adapter that comes with the kit and when I first plugged it in I got an error saying the mic was not connected so I pushed it in a little more and everything went fine. When I got to the part were Pro told me to disconnect the mic I had the hardest time getting it off, I thought I might need to use a pair of pliers but was afraid to pull of the RCA connector in the back of the 5508. After a little twisting and gentle rocking I was able to finally get it out but it took awhile. I did run 3 pro cal's so the 2nd and 3rd the plug came off much easier but that first time had me worried. 

What I was thinking for anyone who hasn't done it yet is maybe grab and old piece of gear you don't use anymore and connect that rca adapter a few times to loosen it up a bit before connecting it to the receiver your going to calibrate. They seem to be really tight at first but loosen up a little after that so best to get it loose on something you don't care if you pull out the rca plug from.


----------



## jmschnur

You might leave the mid comp in for your surrounds. This takes some tweaking with the curves 

I took it off for my Vantages and left it on for the rest. Seems fine so far. But a lot of tweaking in the edits


----------



## sub_crazy

jmschnur said:


> You might leave the mid comp in for your surrounds. This takes some tweaking with the curves
> 
> I took it off for my Vantages and left it on for the rest. Seems fine so far. But a lot of tweaking in the edits


Does it make that much difference for the surrounds? 

So do you turn on mid comp then go into edits and add 3dbs to were the mid comp kicks in for the mains or the other way around? If I remember correctly the mid comp is a dip in the 2K hz range right?


----------



## sub_crazy

One thing I think Zeitgeist mentioned and I agree with was I wish they made the Left Aux input in the front panel the spot to plug in the mic instead off the input that located in the back. Luckily it is not that hard for me to get back there but if it was located in an enclosed cabinet this would be really tough.


----------



## sub_crazy

I forgot to Thank Sonnie for giving me the opportunity to order the Audyssey Pro kit as well:hail: I always appreciate all the great things he does around here. Thanks again Sonnie:clap:


----------



## jmschnur

sub_crazy said:


> Does it make that much difference for the surrounds?
> 
> So do you turn on mid comp then go into edits and add 3dbs to were the mid comp kicks in for the mains or the other way around? If I remember correctly the mid comp is a dip in the 2K hz range right?


Yes I did it that way. My center is a stage and it's xover is in the 2k region Seems to be a good choice for the center. mid comp seems to be a good choice for center : better voices etc. 

The Vantages are much better without mid comp. 

Not sure about surrounds but rear speakers seem a bit more there when called for with mid comp These are nht ceiling. Surrounds are nht dipoles 

These comments are for movies and stereo music

Need to see how it works for SACDs 
I


----------



## jmschnur

sub_crazy said:


> Does it make that much difference for the surrounds?
> 
> So do you turn on mid comp then go into edits and add 3dbs to were the mid comp kicks in for the mains or the other way around? If I remember correctly the mid comp is a dip in the 2K hz range right?


Vantages with pro kit and jl 112 with no mid comp are now very very good with my squeeze touch


----------



## jmschnur

sub_crazy said:


> One thing I think Zeitgeist mentioned and I agree with was I wish they made the Left Aux input in the front panel the spot to plug in the mic instead off the input that located in the back. Luckily it is not that hard for me to get back there but if it was located in an enclosed cabinet this would be really tough.


I left the wire in place. Easier that way


----------



## sub_crazy

jmschnur said:


> I left the wire in place. Easier that way


That makes sense, just unplug it from the mic pre-amp and your good to go for next time.


----------



## jmschnur

sub_crazy said:



> That makes sense, just unplug it from the mic pre-amp and your good to go for next time.


Exactly


----------



## sub_crazy

jmschnur said:


> Yes I did it that way. My center is a stage and it's xover is in the 2k region Seems to be a good choice for the center. mid comp seems to be a good choice for center : better voices etc.
> 
> The Vantages are much better without mid comp.
> 
> Not sure about surrounds but rear speakers seem a bit more there when called for with mid comp These are nht ceiling. Surrounds are nht dipoles
> 
> These comments are for movies and stereo music
> 
> Need to see how it works for SACDs
> I


I decided to make my own mid comp filter and applied it to all the speakers except the left and right mains. I had first thought to engage mid comp then make a filter to reverse it's affects for the mains but then I thought why would I want to add that much processing. 

It was easy enough to make my own mid comp filter, I just placed a stationary grip at 1Khz and 3500hz then placed a grip at 2khz and lowered it 3db. The resulting filter has the same effect as the mid comp so I just added the filter to all the speakers except the mains. 

I like that I can just load the the previous calibration so that I can go and make changes, you don't have to run measurements again if you are only adding filters, changing crossover points an the like. I just bring the laptop, plug in the ethernet cable. When you start the Pro software it asks for the license key again so keep it in a spot you can cut and paste quick. Once I get to the spot it asks you to check the subs I just get past that to the load measurements spot an I am ready to go.

Anybody have any useful tips or shortcuts? 

One thing I had a problem with was using the USB to serial adapter on my windows 7 laptop. Luckily it was easy enough to hook up via ethernet but I am thinking maybe the USB/serial adapter is not W7 compatible?

The Pro kit is very powerful, I am really liking it:T


----------



## jmschnur

Good way to this I may follow your lead on this approach.


----------



## sub_crazy

What is everyone's thoughts on movie performance after Pro calibration? 

I love what it's doing for music but it sounds a little tame for movies. I went back and added a house curve and can see it's effects via the SMS-1 but I think it's something else. I sort of remember having a little more dynamics before Pro but I am going to have to test this out some more tomorrow. I know the 886 is dynamic with movies so sometime this week I will have to compare.


----------



## jmschnur

I use dynamic EQ in my 80.2 with movies and that gives a lot of punch and surround ambience etc The setting is key. 

Tv movies 10 db is fine

Blue ray I set at 0 or 5

In my two sub bass setup the low end is quite good

I use PLIIx for tv and DVDs. I use dts hd when it is on disk.

By the way Kal Rubinson just said in the Avs thread that what ever problem he found with the 80.2 and the pro kit has now been resolved. He suggests redoing the pro calibration with the latest firmware.


----------



## jmschnur

[img][/img]I redid the pro calibration as suggested by Kal with the new firmware. There seems to be more punch even though the individual speaker response is the same. Note the differences in the HF in the raw data after graphs.

Perhaps a better phasing algorithm is now in place or it is a placebo effect. 

Like to hear from Kal on this.


----------



## sub_crazy

Thanks for the tips jmschnur.

I use Dynamic EQ as well but when you say 10db for TV is that a setting for more or less from reference in regards to dynamic EQ? I am wondering if I have TV set at 0db right now will setting DYNEQ at 10db give me more or less? I did look through the Audyssey manual but it confused me on that part.

On the calibration I did a software update on my Onkyo 5508 right before doing the Pro cal. about a week ago. I checked last night and was told I have the latest update. I wonder if the update was only for the 80.2 or the update came out right before I updated my 5508?

Hey Kal, if your around can you comment on when the firmware update was released. I believe I updated my 5508 on 6-5-11 or possibly sooner.


----------



## jmschnur

I believe you have the latest firmware that Kal was writing about. 

Audyssey recommends 10 for tv and 0 for movies with respect to dynamic EQ. 

I too am not sure on what the ref means and the subsequent effects upon bass


----------



## sub_crazy

I will have to try it out. 

Thanks again for the tips:T


----------



## Kal Rubinson

jmschnur said:


> I redid the pro calibration as suggested by Kal with the new firmware. There seems to be more punch even though the individual speaker response is the same.
> 
> Perhaps a better phasing algorithm is now in place or it is a placebo effect.
> 
> Like to hear from Kal on this.


I have reasons to believe that the effect is real but I will not comment on why or how until the September issue. It would be great if other users offered their observations and/or measurements.


----------



## Zeitgeist

jmschnur said:


> I redid the pro calibration as suggested by Kal with the new firmware. There seems to be more punch even though the individual speaker response is the same.
> 
> Perhaps a better phasing algorithm is now in place or it is a placebo effect.
> 
> Like to hear from Kal on this.


That's very interesting..


----------



## raddoctor

Hi new to this forum and am interested in the Audyssey pro calibration kit to purchase but cannot find where to get this. It seems some people here had help getting this kit and I would love to find out how. I have an Oknyo PRSC5008 running into a Sunfire TGA7401 (400w x7) with 3x PSB CW800E (L,C,R) and 4x CW260 (surrounds and rears) with 2x Velodyne Optimum 12 subs. The multiXT32 sounds great but I was hoping to extract the best sound here and think a pro calibration would help. I would love to own this myself to tweak to my hearts content. If someone could shoot me a PM on how to get this I would be so grateful!


----------



## jmschnur

raddoctor said:


> Hi new to this forum and am interested in the Audyssey pro calibration kit to purchase but cannot find where to get this. It seems some people here had help getting this kit and I would love to find out how. I have an Oknyo PRSC5008 running into a Sunfire TGA7401 (400w x7) with 3x PSB CW800E (L,C,R) and 4x CW260 (surrounds and rears) with 2x Velodyne Optimum 12 subs. The multiXT32 sounds great but I was hoping to extract the best sound here and think a pro calibration would help. I would love to own this myself to tweak to my hearts content. If someone could shoot me a PM on how to get this I would be so grateful!


Go to the Audyssey web site it has a list of dealers


----------



## sub_crazy

raddoctor said:


> Hi new to this forum and am interested in the Audyssey pro calibration kit to purchase but cannot find where to get this. It seems some people here had help getting this kit and I would love to find out how. I have an Oknyo PRSC5008 running into a Sunfire TGA7401 (400w x7) with 3x PSB CW800E (L,C,R) and 4x CW260 (surrounds and rears) with 2x Velodyne Optimum 12 subs. The multiXT32 sounds great but I was hoping to extract the best sound here and think a pro calibration would help. I would love to own this myself to tweak to my hearts content. If someone could shoot me a PM on how to get this I would be so grateful!


Do you have the Onkyo 5008 receiver or the 5508 pre-amp? The 5008 is not PRO capable but the 5508 is.


----------



## jmschnur

"I strongly recommend that all users of the Integra DHC-80.2, Integra DHC- 80.1, Onkyo PR-SC 5508 and PR-SC5507 install the latest firmware and run MultEQ Pro again. "
__________________
Kal Rubinson


----------



## raddoctor

@subcrazy

I have the PR-SC5508 PREAMP connected to the Sunfire TGA7401. That is why I want to know where to get the Pro calibration kit. Anyone have links? You can PM me as well.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

raddoctor said:


> @subcrazy
> 
> I have the PR-SC5508 PREAMP connected to the Sunfire TGA7401. That is why I want to know where to get the Pro calibration kit. Anyone have links? You can PM me as well.


Go to the Audyssey site and find a local AudysseyPro installer/dealer. Ask him to sell you a kit.


----------



## SoundzGood

jmschnur said:


> I use dynamic EQ in my 80.2 with movies and that gives a lot of punch and surround ambience etc The setting is key.
> Tv movies 10 db is fine
> Blue ray I set at 0 or 5
> ...


Hi. New here but I've picked up a lot of info from the AVS Audyssey thread and having several Denon AVRs. DynEQ is a great feature IMO. Note that it is designed to work correctly at *0* for DVDs and BluRay. Many users find TV requires 10-15 to tame the bass and surrounds.



sub_crazy said:


> ...I use Dynamic EQ as well but when you say 10db for TV is that a setting for more or less from reference in regards to dynamic EQ? I am wondering if I have TV set at 0db right now will setting DYNEQ at 10db give me more or less?...


Hi. What the 10 dB setting does is essentially trim down the input gain 10 dB. Which is exactly what I used to do on my Denon 2809, as it did not have the Dynamic Level Offset feature, when listening to TV or CDs with DynEQ on. When you do this, you can hear the volume get quieter. So then you crank up the MV 10 dB. DynEQ monitors the MV setting and will turn down the DynEQ effect as it thinks you are listening closer to reference level and thus don't need as much of the effect.


----------



## SoundzGood

sub_crazy said:


> ...Audyssey ALFC technology provides higher resolution correction filters on the subwoofer channel than is possible for satellite speakers...


To be pedantic, that statement is not true for XT32, but is true for all lesser Audyssey versions. And all the other reasons in your post remain valid. 80 Hz remains an excellent xover for most setups IME for all those reasons, though Pro apparently suggests xovers in order of best integration of sub(s)/sats and reportedly often recommends one lower than 80.


----------



## SoundzGood

raddoctor said:


> Hi new to this forum and am interested in the Audyssey pro calibration kit to purchase but cannot find where to get this...


In addition to Kal's suggestion, you can call Luke 213-625-4300 @ Audyssey Installer Support to obtain the Pro Installer kit ($550 for consumer, less for dealers) and the Pro license for your AVR ($150 to all) direct from Audyssey.


----------



## jmschnur

Here are the auddsyey pro graphs before and after the 5/27 integra 80.2 update. Mic position almost the same. Mid bass correction is on the surrounds and center not on the fronts (ML Vantages( .

Clear difference at high end in raw data. I think I hear a difference in low freq impact in movies.


----------



## sub_crazy

I decided to put my old speakers back in which are a normal 3-way and re-run Pro. I was going back and forth with the mid-range compensation to see which I preferred since it is a more conventional speaker than the Emerald Physics CS2 speakers I had in there before. I could tell the difference between mid comp on/off but it was much closer than before. On the last switch I got a phone call that lasted awhile so when I came back to my system I had forgotten if mid comp was on or off. I ran through my normal test discs and was very satisfied with the sound that the comparisons were over. I actually thought I had left mid comp on but when I clicked the "show results" button the response was flat, no mid comp.

In my system the mid comp seems to recess the vocals. I was actually happy I got distracted so I could listen without knowing if mid-comp was on/off.

Next thing I have to do is re-run XT on the 886 since there are different speakers in the system and compare to the Pro calibrated 5508. I know it's not a fair comparison but I am thinking the 886 is probably not too far off except with music but who knows:huh: I may pop for the 886 Pro license and compare them that way but not sure yet.


----------



## jmschnur

Be sure to take new raw data with the 5/27 update for your 5508 as Kal suggests It sure makes a difference. 

My b&w 801 s from 1981 have an adjustable filter that is essentially what Audyssey does with mid comp. 

Putting it in affects voices as you have noted. 

I am very curious about the results of your study


----------



## sub_crazy

Thanks for the reminder on the update. I did run the firmware update but was told I have the latest version.

The vintage 801's are excellent speakers. My old speakers are the Von Schweikert VR-4 Gen II and I have tried in vain to replace them but they have bested every contender I have had in my home. Sometimes I think they just don't make things they way they used to and even VS's VR-4 jr was not as good as my vintage 90's VR-4's.

I have to give it to the Emerald Physics CS2's though. I think they are actually better for movies than the VR4's but musically the the VR4's just do more things right.

One thing I did notice after doing the Pro calibration is I kept the crossovers were Audyssey recommended which was 40hz for all channels. I have to admit that music sounded better than moving the crossovers back to 80hz for all channels. I only move them back to 80hz as movies are my main priority and even though all my VS's speakers are full range they can't play as loud as my subs. If I didn't run out of time I would have went back and listened to some bass intensive movies with the 40hz crossovers, maybe I will re-load the measurements and try it out.


----------



## jmschnur

Pro suggested 40 for my rears but they are not full ranges so I brought the xover to the speaker specs. 

My fronts in the tv room are ml vantage with the stage as the center. 

With dual subs I am happy to have xovers for my vantage at 50 as suggested and 100 for the stage 

Looking forward to your comparisons.


----------



## sub_crazy

Here's something interesting.

I was messing with the crossovers in Pro then checking the result with my SMS-1, I would have used REW but I have to drag the other laptop over. With the 80hz x-over the bass response wasn't as good as I was expecting in the x-over region so I began experimenting with all the options Pro gave me. I did have the fighter jet scene from live free or die hard cued up as I am very familiar with what that scene should sound like. The options given to me were 80, 70, 60, 50, 40 and full range for my mains but not the surrounds which stopped at 40hz. I tried them all but by far the best sounding and the flattest response was with Audyssey's first recommendation of 40hz all around. At 60hz there was actually a nasty dip right in that area according to the SMS-1 and all other frequency's exhibited a dip or a jagged response except the 40hz x-over which only had a slight peak in the 30 to 40hz range.

I had assumed that whatever the x-over was to the speakers that the subs would be LPF at the same x-over since all the speakers extend to 40hz but I was wrong. Turns out after checking the speaker configuration in the Onkyo's set-up menu that all the speakers are set to 40hz but the subwoofer's LPF/LFE is set to 120hz by Pro so that explains why I am getting so much more bass. Turns out the speakers help smooth out the bass response and it is clearly audible, I got a headache from all the extra bass

I still have to mess with it more but I am done for the night.


----------



## jmschnur

sub_crazy said:


> Here's something interesting.
> 
> I was messing with the crossovers in Pro then checking the result with my SMS-1, I would have used REW but I have to drag the other laptop over. With the 80hz x-over the bass response wasn't as good as I was expecting in the x-over region so I began experimenting with all the options Pro gave me. I did have the fighter jet scene from live free or die hard cued up as I am very familiar with what that scene should sound like. The options given to me were 80, 70, 60, 50, 40 and full range for my mains but not the surrounds which stopped at 40hz. I tried them all but by far the best sounding and the flattest response was with Audyssey's first recommendation of 40hz all around. At 60hz there was actually a nasty dip right in that area according to the SMS-1 and all other frequency's exhibited a dip or a jagged response except the 40hz x-over which only had a slight peak in the 30 to 40hz range.
> 
> I had assumed that whatever the x-over was to the speakers that the subs would be LPF at the same x-over since all the speakers extend to 40hz but I was wrong. Turns out after checking the speaker configuration in the Onkyo's set-up menu that all the speakers are set to 40hz but the subwoofer's LPF/LFE is set to 120hz by Pro so that explains why I am getting so much more bass. Turns out the speakers help smooth out the bass response and it is clearly audible, I got a headache from all the extra bass
> 
> I still have to mess with it more but I am done for the night.


Maybe I will go back and try to use the pro's suggestions as close as I can to the limit of the each speakers specs. 

Interesting results.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

sub_crazy said:


> I had assumed that whatever the x-over was to the speakers that the subs would be LPF at the same x-over since all the speakers extend to 40hz but I was wrong. Turns out after checking the speaker configuration in the Onkyo's set-up menu that all the speakers are set to 40hz but the subwoofer's LPF/LFE is set to 120hz by Pro so that explains why I am getting so much more bass. Turns out the speakers help smooth out the bass response and it is clearly audible, I got a headache from all the extra bass


Changing the LPF for the LFE has absolutely no effect on the redirected bass regardless of crossover setting.


----------



## jmschnur

Of couse but xovers do. 

Kal did you find the first choice offered by Audyssey pro was significantly better than the next?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

jmschnur said:


> Of couse but xovers do.
> 
> Kal did you find the first choice offered by Audyssey pro was significantly better than the next?


Usually but not always. Unless one is willing to spend a lot of time trying each option, listening and measuring to each channel with/without the sub, taking the top choice is a good idea.


----------



## jmschnur

Ok I will redo the xovers and see what happens. However , what about xovers way below the speakers specs ? Couldn't that lead to overdriving the speaker? E.g. Pro says 40 but the 3db spec is 80?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

jmschnur said:


> Ok I will redo the xovers and see what happens. However , what about xovers way below the speakers specs ? Couldn't that lead to overdriving the speaker? E.g. Pro says 40 but the 3db spec is 80?


I have only seen that, personally, with my surround speakers as my fronts are always pretty full range. However, the surrounds are in corners and enjoy(!) considerable (but bumpy) bass extension, so Audyssey takes advantage of that to extend the bass without danger of overload. Of course, my comments are based, primarily, on music reproduction as HT is a secondary application for me.


----------



## jmschnur

Kal Rubinson said:


> I have only seen that, personally, with my surround speakers as my fronts are always pretty full range. However, the surrounds are in corners and enjoy(!) considerable (but bumpy) bass extension, so Audyssey takes advantage of that to extend the bass without danger of overload. Of course, my comments are based, primarily, on music reproduction as HT is a secondary application for me.


My rears are on ceiling and in corner. Lots of boost. 

I will follow your lead.


----------



## sub_crazy

Anyone know if there's a way to lower the LPF in the PRO software? Audyssey Pro lets me change the speaker x-over but not the subs which is locked at 120hz and the only way to change it is in the receiver's speaker configuration menu but I thought that is a no no with Pro. 

I went back and did a normal XT32 calibration on my 5508 and it sounded good. I went in and changed my speakers x-over to 80hz and it improved for movies. I then went back and changed the subs x-over from 120 to 80hz and it was even better. I also used the SMS-1 to measure the response of the subs but didn't have the response dips like with PRO when I changed the crossover settings while still in the PRO software. 

I am trying to find a good compromise between movies and music as I like the crossovers lower for music but higher with movies. I wish the PRO software would allow you to set different x-overs and levels for music and movies, that would be really slick and for the price should be included IMO. 

I like what PRO is doing for music but for movies there is something missing. There is better integration and all the speakers and subs work more seamlessly as a whole but maybe I am just not used to that in movies? Maybe I just prefer a 80hz HPF? I may just go back to a regular XT32 calibration for a couple of weeks then back to PRO so I can get a better grasp on what's missing. 

I have to admit that XT32 sounds really good on it's own, I wish I could keep those settings for movies and PRO for music.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

sub_crazy said:


> Anyone know if there's a way to lower the LPF in the PRO software? Audyssey Pro lets me change the speaker x-over but not the subs which is locked at 120hz and the only way to change it is in the receiver's speaker configuration menu but I thought that is a no no with Pro.
> 
> I went back and did a normal XT32 calibration on my 5508 and it sounded good. I went in and changed my speakers x-over to 80hz and it improved for movies. I then went back and changed the subs x-over from 120 to 80hz and it was even better. I also used the SMS-1 to measure the response of the subs but didn't have the response dips like with PRO when I changed the crossover settings while still in the PRO software.
> 
> I am trying to find a good compromise between movies and music as I like the crossovers lower for music but higher with movies. I wish the PRO software would allow you to set different x-overs and levels for music and movies, that would be really slick and for the price should be included IMO.
> 
> I like what PRO is doing for music but for movies there is something missing. There is better integration and all the speakers and subs work more seamlessly as a whole but maybe I am just not used to that in movies? Maybe I just prefer a 80hz HPF? I may just go back to a regular XT32 calibration for a couple of weeks then back to PRO so I can get a better grasp on what's missing.
> 
> I have to admit that XT32 sounds really good on it's own, I wish I could keep those settings for movies and PRO for music.


Make sure you have the latest Onkyo firmware (5/27/11). If not, install it and rerun Pro.


----------



## jmschnur

Also lpf will not affect your bass impact. it is just a low pass filter; not xover. It is only used with the .1 channel It let's you set the frequency and those below that go to your sub. 

I redid my pro calibration with the 5/27 onkyo integra update and it made a big difference in the impact 

If you already have the new update or you use another pre/pro look after your mic placement. Be sure the mic is away from rear walls and corners 

Let us know how you do.


----------



## sub_crazy

Thanks for the tips.

I do have the latest firmware update, I think it might be something else. I know with my 886 and normal XT I have to run 1 of my 3 subs with the polarity switch at 180 and the difference is huge as far as bass impact. I think that I may be better off running just dual subs for Pro calibration and keeping the 3rd sub on the SMS-1 and adding it in after PRO. The sub in question is right behind the MLP and is a ported mid-bass sub with a 25hz HPF so PRO may be integrating it wrong. This is the only thing I can think of as I always had to integrate that sub separate of the other 2 subs which are located on the 2 side walls. 

Right now I have the 886 back in the system and tweaked the bass just right so watching "The Deadliest Catch" was just right in the bass department. I watched the same show last week with the 5508 and Pro and was missing that low end rumble that I had tonight. What's weird is with some of my demo bass scenes on BD the bass was really good after Pro but not as good with DVR'ed TV shows. The music is not in the same ballpark with the 886 compared to the 5508 though, I am very happy with the 5508 musically.

Oh well, I guess more experiment is in order, silly me, I thought I was done:huh:


----------



## jmschnur

I would think that the sub close to the mlp might be affecting the pro results. Good idea take it out and see what happens.


----------



## sub_crazy

Well I did do a pro calibration with only the 2 sub 18hz subs then added the mid-bass subs located behind the MLP after and the bass is MUCH improved. For some reason I would get a steeper roll-off of all my subs when they mid-bass sub was in the mix for pro calibration but without it the extension is back to were it should be. I did have to play around with the x-over and settled on 70hz for all the speakers and 120hz LPF which gave me the smoothest response.

Once thing I wish they would add to the Pro software is a real time analyzer so you could see what effect the different x-overs has on the response. I use my SMS-1 for that but it would be nice to be able to use the Pro kit instead for that purpose. The Audyssey recommended x-over settings usually yield the smoothest response but for movies the bass is better for my system with a higher x-over point than the recommended 40hz. I just think for the price of the kit and license that they could offer more options which would make a pro calibration even more desirable. At least they should offer different setting for music and movies which would make it so much more flexible.

The more I understand about doing a Pro calibration the more I like it but I just think with some small improvements they could make it so much more valuable and sell more kits and licenses.


----------



## jmschnur

Glad it worked out. You might run a 5.1 or 7.1 test DVD and check the levels of the . 1 at various positions with the xover at 80 versus 40
I prefer the 80 for the surrounds in my system as well despite the suggestion of 40 from pro


----------



## SoundzGood

*some Pro tips*

^Good point on how they could make the Pro system more useful. For subs, for ex., a 3 mic pos "sub-tuning mode" would be nice but I have no idea how complex the programming and interaction with various AVRs would be. We could send Audyssey CS some helpful suggestions but I really don't think they're interested in marketing this broadly at all. Audyssey seems to poo-poo using other systems, saying you need to average several mic positions and they need to be the exact same positions as you use for Audyssey if you want to see what Audyssey is doing. I'm just starting to learn OmniMic- it shows you what's going on in real time and will add multiple location curves. 

Tips: Luke @ Audyssey suggested that for tuning subs, just run the minimum 3 mic pos and do the calculations. He also told me that I should turn the subs down. They were almost too loud individually, each barely passed the initial 75dB test. And they showed -10.5dB trim together! He pointed out that severley limits what Audyssey filters can do to smooth the bass region. He also told me to ignore the polarity warning I got on the subs (which are midpoint on front and back walls). 

Maybe for sub tuning I'll try to create my own "sub-tuning" mode by selecting only FR/L and CC beforehand. It should go faster without wides and surrounds. 

I will then try a full run, and if Audyssey has still ranked 40 Hz xover as #1 I'll try that. It seems counterintuitive to spend this much on subs and only use them to 40 Hz, and 80 sounds pretty good already, but I spose that's the only way to know.


----------



## sub_crazy

I had the omnimic as well when it first came out. Nice system but since I already had the SMS-1 and can run REW it didn't make sense to spend $300 on the omnimic as well. I also had an odd spike in the omnimic response so I sent it back for a refund. 

I like your suggestion for a sub-tuning mode or a possible mode that facilitates sub placement. Possibly something that allows doing the old trick of placing the sub at the listening position then using the mic in different locations to find the best sub locations. Subwoofers can be the hardest thing to set-up correctly so an Audyssey Pro calibration should facilitate getting the subs right to justify the expense IMO. The biggest sound difference is usually between a poorly set-up sub system and a properly set-up one. If an Audyssey Pro installer could make a dramatic difference in the bass then most customers would cite a huge improvement instead of a subtle one and I think Pro calibrations would take off in popularity. We all know that it is not just the EQ that can make the difference but the location and proper phase/polarity of the sub system as well. Anything the Audyssey Pro kit could do to help the installer to find the proper location and phase/polarity of a multi sub set-up prior to EQ would make a huge difference in the value of a pro calibration.


----------



## Zeitgeist

I apparently didn't upload any pics of the kit itself, I'll try to post a picture tonight.


----------



## Sonnie

Old thread revived... wow... I cannot believe I missed this thread. You guys almost let it slip through the cracks and die on us. I moved it to the Audio Processing forum too, since we created that forum after the start of this thread.

Btw... excellent thread Jim. We appreciate all of you guys demystifying the mystery of Audyssey Pro.

Yeah... I finally broke down and ordered one of these kits, but have not received it as of yet. I am in the process of swapping out my prepro and which direction I take might depend on the abilities of this pro kit.

I have several questions I hope you guys can help me with. 

1. Do you still need an extension cable for the RS232/USB adapter? I have a USB extension I could use, so that might not be an issue.

2. Is the USB/RS232 adapter Windows 7 64-bit compatible?

3. Are the correction results actually results or targets? I remember on the SVS Sub EQ that those results were not real, but instead merely targets. Has anyone actually compared the Audyssey Pro results with REW measurements to see how accurate they are? 

4. Can you set the x-over points prior to running Audyssey Pro and force it to adjust based on those x-over points?

The issue I see with changing the x-over point after running Audyssey is that it equalized the low frequencies at the subwoofer location based on interaction with the low frequencies being present down to 40Hz in the mains. Those low frequencies are no longer in the mains when the x-over is changed to 80Hz, therefore the equalization at the subwoofer location would no longer be accurate.

5. I am a bit confused about what is available on the receiver/preamp/processor when using Audyssey Pro. Apparently you don't need XT or XT32 so those options are no longer available. Is Dynamic EQ available on the unit or is it also part of the Pro kit?

6. How about Sub EQ HT... does the Pro kit take advantage of this feature or is it eliminated?

7. Does the Pro kit bring MultEQ XT up to par with MultEQ XT32 for units with MultEQ XT that offer MultEQ Pro? 

Thanks again guys! Awesome thread... :T


----------



## Kal Rubinson

1. Yes.
2. Dunno
3. Unchanged
4. It recalculated the filters based on your selection of crossover after measurements.
5. Whatever the prepro has, remains. Whatever functions it lacks, it still lacks.
6. Included.
7. No.


----------



## Zeitgeist

1. It depends on how far the laptop is from the receiver. The RS232/USB adapter is only a few feet long. I forget exactly how long
2. Yep, that's what I used it with.

5. The Audyssey Pro calibrations basically replace what would have been the Audyssey cal. You can choose to turn Dynamic EQ on/off (just like before the calibration)
7. I've been told that Pro doesn't bring XT up to par with XT32 - simply because XT32 has better resolution (more processing power). I'm not sure if that answers your question? It definitely IMPROVES XT. I think XT32 w/Audyssey Pro would be the ideal solution. I was told by Chris @ Audyssey that an AVR (like Onkyo 886) with a standalone MultEQ is still not as powerful as a AVR w/XT32.

Wow, Kal beat me in a hurry! Thanks Kal!

Edit: I removed the ones I wasn't sure about - but Kal knew.


----------



## sub_crazy

I have heard of people connecting via there home network, if you have your Denon 4311 on your network than you can connect that way. You would only then need to connect the supplied balanced cable from the mic pre-amp to the input audyssey requires for the Denon 4311.

Make sure to check the Audyssey link if your looking for a new receiver/pre-pro to see if there installer ready: http://www.audyssey.com/products?installable[]=1&pid=All&ptype=5


----------



## Zeitgeist

sub_crazy said:


> I have heard of people connecting via there home network, if you have your Denon 4311 on your network than you can connect that way. You would only then need to connect the supplied balanced cable from the mic pre-amp to the input audyssey requires for the Denon 4311.
> 
> Make sure to check the Audyssey link if your looking for a new receiver/pre-pro to see if there installer ready: http://www.audyssey.com/products?installable[]=1&pid=All&ptype=5


I know the 886 has a network port too, I just don't remember if the Pro software supports communicating with the 886 over network.

Hopefully faster since the RS232 link seems SLOW


----------



## sub_crazy

Zeitgeist said:


> I know the 886 has a network port too, I just don't remember if the Pro software supports communicating with the 886 over network.
> 
> Hopefully faster since the RS232 link seems SLOW


I connect to my 5508 using the ethernet port on the back, I wonder if you could do the same with the 886? I have actually never connected any other way but this way is SLOW as well when transferring data. 
I did time it once to see how long it took from the start of one calibration point until it was ready to take another measurement. It was about 4 to 5 minutes if I remember correctly so 3 measurement points took 12 to 15 minutes.


----------



## jmschnur

sub_crazy said:


> I connect to my 5508 using the ethernet port on the back, I wonder if you could do the same with the 886? I have actually never connected any other way but this way is SLOW as well when transferring data.
> I did time it once to see how long it took from the start of one calibration point until it was ready to take another measurement. It was about 4 to 5 minutes if I remember correctly so 3 measurement points took 12 to 15 minutes.


Yes very slow.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks for the answers.

#3 is a bummer. It would be nice if Audyssey would show you the results of its filtering. I suppose I should have figured as much since you are not taking additional measurements with Audyssey after the filters are set, which would be the only way to know the results.

Of course I would double check it with REW anyway. 

My wireless connection in the theater room is unreliable. I need to run an ethernet cable to the room and stick another router in there.

I was considering the Marantz 7005, but it is looking more like it will be the Onkyo 5508 or the Integra 80.2 since I don't wanna give up XT32 and Sub EQ HT.


----------



## jmschnur

Sonnie said:


> Thanks for the answers.
> 
> #3 is a bummer. It would be nice if Audyssey would show you the results of its filtering. I suppose I should have figured as much since you are not taking additional measurements with Audyssey after the filters are set, which would be the only way to know the results.
> 
> Of course I would double check it with REW anyway.
> 
> My wireless connection in the theater room is unreliable. I need to run an ethernet cable to the room and stick another router in there.
> 
> I was considering the Marantz 7005, but it is looking more like it will be the Onkyo 5508 or the Integra 80.2 since I don't wanna give up XT32 and Sub EQ HT.


The pro program does provide the calculated results of its filters but not the actual. The initial measurements prior to the audyssey filets are shown. These are quite useful in terms of tuning the room and speaker locations.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Zeitgeist said:


> I know the 886 has a network port too, I just don't remember if the Pro software supports communicating with the 886 over network.
> 
> Hopefully faster since the RS232 link seems SLOW


I do not know about the 886 but the product application notes for MultEQPro should say. The 80.2/5508 works only via ethernet.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Pics of the kit added to the beginning of the thread on 2/8.


----------



## Sonnie

I finally got my kit in today. I had ordered a pair of kits for our reviewers, Dale and Dave, and they came in earlier in the week. My kit was stranded at UPS because they had the wrong address on it, so it got delayed. 

I think I may have gotten a very old kit. It does not have the APM-1 mic, it has an MM01 mic with the standard XLR connection. The microphone box had the microphone and two empty cutouts. I am not sure if there is something missing... and there is no flexible mic extension. There are also no mini-XLR cables or adapters (obviously not needed), but there are four standard XLR cables. Not sure why you would need four. There is one XLR to RCA adapter and there is also the USB printer cable... not sure what purpose it serves. I *DID NOT* get a USB to RS232 cable. There is also a letter dated back in 2007 in the kit, so my guess is this is one of the first kits they packaged. 

I will most likely package this back up and send it back for a newer updated kit with all the trimmings that are supposed to be there.

Bummer... as there will be no setting up Pro this weekend.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Sonnie said:


> I finally got my kit in today. I had ordered a pair of kits for our reviewers, Dale and Dave, and they came in earlier in the week. My kit was stranded at UPS because they had the wrong address on it, so it got delayed.
> 
> I think I may have gotten a very old kit. It does not have the APM-1 mic, it has an MM01 mic with the standard XLR connection. The microphone box had the microphone and two empty cutouts. I am not sure if there is something missing... and there is no flexible mic extension. There are also no mini-XLR cables or adapters (obviously not needed), but there are four standard XLR cables. Not sure why you would need four. There is one XLR to RCA adapter and there is also the USB printer cable... not sure what purpose it serves. I *DID NOT* get a USB to RS232 cable. There is also a letter dated back in 2007 in the kit, so my guess is this is one of the first kits they packaged.
> 
> I will most likely package this back up and send it back for a newer updated kit with all the trimmings that are supposed to be there.
> 
> Bummer... as there will be no setting up Pro this weekend.


Wow, that's not at all similar.... that does sound awfully old. That's too bad!


----------



## jmschnur

Perhaps you can get luke at audyssey to send you the right kit whilst you send this back.

Plastic box is supposed to have the mic and. The flexible mount.

You are missing lots of things: preamp power supply cables etc. did you get a stand?

Sounds like the box was opened and rifled.

With the 80.2 you need a mini Xlr to RCA as shown in the manual. Input of mic after the preamp goes to the pc RCA input . Left channel I believe.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... I just got an email back from my distributor. She obviously checks her mail even on the weekends. They are going to send me a new kit. The new kits also come double boxed, while this one was not and looked like it had been ran over by a pickup truck.

It did have the preamp power supply, I forgot to mention it... and the stand, but no RS232 cable and no flexible extension. I am pretty sure this MM01 is an older mic they used way back. The serial number on this box is 01214. Surely they have sold a LOT more than 1200 kits by now.


----------



## jmschnur

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... I just got an email back from my distributor. She obviously checks her mail even on the weekends. They are going to send me a new kit. The new kits also come double boxed, while this one was not and looked like it had been ran over by a pickup truck.
> 
> It did have the preamp power supply, I forgot to mention it... and the stand, but no RS232 cable and no flexible extension. I am pretty sure this MM01 is an older mic they used way back. The serial number on this box is 01214. Surely they have sold a LOT more than 1200 kits by now.


The 80.2 will not meet the rs232. You communicate via your local LAN . Your integra will need to be attached to it by ethernet cable to a router as will your computer . However wi fi can work with a laptop but better wired straight to your router.

You can get the Mac number from the integras web page or from your box etc. you send in the Mac # as part of the licensing process. It costs additonal$ but is so one line and is fast. You need to have a firmware after last may. The 20 Dec 2011 is fine. I would upgrade by USB.

The earlier models used rs 232; the use of ethernet for communication is new from last year.


----------



## Sonnie

I have the Onkyo 5508 and I know one other member who has it and I believe he uses the RS232. 

At this point I cannot connect to my router from my HT room... I don't have a stable network connection yet, but I am working on it.


----------



## jmschnur

Sonnie said:


> I have the Onkyo 5508 and I know one other member who has it and I believe he uses the RS232.
> 
> At this point I cannot connect to my router from my HT room... I don't have a stable network connection yet, but I am working on it.


You can two Ethernet cables and a cheap trendnet router to do what you need to do.

Cable from the 5508 to router.cable from laptop to router . Get the ip address from the 5508 after cables are attached and router and units and router are on..

The installer website has instructions for your unit.

Luke at Audyssey can help if you have issues.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks, I will research that once I get the new kit in the house and sign up on the installer site.


----------



## sub_crazy

You can go directly from your laptop's Ethernet port to the 5508's Ethernet port, no need for a router in between. This is the way I always hook up. The only thing is you need to enter the IP address manually. You go into the menu/hardware set-up/network and make sure the laptop and 5508 are connected with an ethernet cable and it will have the IP address in the network menu that you then add into the Pro screen when prompted.


----------



## Sonnie

So you don't use the RS232 cable. Seems much easier.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Sonnie said:


> So you don't use the RS232 cable. Seems much easier.


I no longer do. If possible, I use ethernet or wifi.


----------



## jmschnur

Kal Rubinson said:


> I no longer do. If possible, I use ethernet or wifi.


Any issues using wi fi for calibration?


----------



## sub_crazy

Sonnie said:


> So you don't use the RS232 cable. Seems much easier.


It was just easier for me to use the ethernet cable, it was already attached and long enough. I would have had to get an extension to go RS232.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

jmschnur said:


> Any issues using wi fi for calibration?


Nope. That, however, is so dependent on the local network situation and not an Audyssey issue. I do this at my country house where a scan turns up 3-4 networks in range and my own has the greatest signal strength. In my city place, such a scan turns up 20+ in range and nearly half are as strong as mine.


----------



## Sonnie

I am assuming the Audyssey Pro User Guide for the Onkyo Pro PR-SC885 and PR-SC886 is good for the 5508?


----------



## jmschnur

No. Download the NetInfo from the installer we site.

Connections etc are difference as we discussed.

You will want to use 3.5


----------



## Sonnie

I am not seeing an option for "NetInfo". Here is what I see:

USER GUIDES

Audyssey MultEQ Pro User Guide for Audyssey Sound Equalizer (PDF, 3.3 MB)
Audyssey MultEQ Pro User Guide for Audyssey Sound Equalizer with Balanced I/O (PDF, 3.3 MB)
Audyssey MultEQ Pro User Guide for Sub Equalizer (PDF, 1.9 MB)
Audyssey MultEQ Pro User Guide for Denon AVP-A1HDCI, AVR-5308CI, AVR-4308CI and AVR-3808CI (PDF, 3.5 MB)
Audyssey MultEQ Pro User Guide for Denon 5805CI (PDF, 2.7 MB)
Audyssey MultEQ Pro User Guide for NAD T-Series (PDF, 2.8 MB)
*Audyssey MultEQ Pro User Guide for Onkyo (PDF, 3.2 MB)*
Audyssey MultEQ Pro User Guide for Integra (PDF, 2.8 MB)
Audyssey MultEQ Pro User Guide for Wisdom SC-1 (PDF, 3.6 MB)
Integra AVR Interface 2 ICL Connection Guide (PDF, 649.6 KB)

The guide for the Onkyo does not indicate the 5508.
When I open up MultEQ Pro version 3.5 it gives me a Product Selection. Onkyo AVR Interface 2 and Onkyo AVR Interface... with no instructions or hints as to which is for what.


----------



## jmschnur

I agree with you not transparent.

After you load the program it will be onkyo interface 2 as a choice.

I believe the program will tell you what to do after that.

The integra interface 2 guide may also help.


----------



## Sonnie

Hmmm... I can't seem to get past the sub level matching.... Microphone not connected, check connections. I hear the sub level tone and the mic preamp is lit up... all connections are connected as only I know how to connect them. :huh:


----------



## sub_crazy

You have the RCA/miniXLR connected to the left PC input on the back? 

This is important: Audyssey Pro tells you when to connect the mic but do not do this before hand of you could send a loud signal through your speakers and possibly cause damage. They also warn you when to unplug the mic. The first prompting to connect the mic is on the left side and it also tells you were to connect it but is easily missed. The second prompting to unplug the mic is BIG and will not be missed.


----------



## Sonnie

Ah... I was following the Guide instructions which tells me to connect it to the Aux input, not the PC input.


----------



## sub_crazy

Sonnie said:


> Ah... I was following the Guide instructions which tells me to connect it to the Aux input, not the PC input.


I am pretty sure that's the right input but double check on the lower left hand box as it will say there.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... the box says PC input.

I got both subs leveled to 75db, but Status shows Failed. lol I Measure again and am at 75db, but still it shows Failed. I'll move on anyway... assuming it is a technical glitch in the program.

EDIT: I clicked Back and then Forward and measured again and it now shows Passed. :huh:


----------



## Sonnie

I got it all done, but apparently during dinner the IP address was renewed and I had to start the program over and enter the new IP address so that I can test it On and Off. However, I now cannot get it to communicate. I can't get it to go any further after inputting the correct IP address. 

Is manually turning Audyssey on and off via the 5508 menu the same as turning Pro on and off... or does it have to turned on and off with the program?


----------



## jmschnur

Sonnie said:


> I got it all done, but apparently during dinner the IP address was renewed and I had to start the program over and enter the new IP address so that I can test it On and Off. However, I now cannot get it to communicate. I can't get it to go any further after inputting the correct IP address.
> 
> Is manually turning Audyssey on and off via the 5508 menu the same as turning Pro on and off... or does it have to turned on and off with the program?


If you transferred all to flash you should be ok. Good to save as you go along so you do not have to do a full recalibration. The last two things pages of the program are not important.

You should also print out the results so you can assess your system. The left side of each graph is what was measured prior to eq.

You might want to set your ip as static in the onkyo.

I load my saved measurements all the time to try different filters and xovers.

If you turned off the 5508 you disconnected the audyssey pro program. However if you transferred prior to that you have the pro cal in your system.


----------



## jmschnur

jmschnur said:


> If you transferred all to flash you should be ok. Good to save as you go along so you do not have to do a full recalibration. The last two things pages of the program are not important.
> 
> You should also print out the results so you can assess your system. The left side of each graph is what was measured prior to eq.
> 
> You might want to set your ip as static in the onkyo.
> 
> I load my saved measurements all the time to try different filters and xovers.
> 
> If you turned off the 5508 you disconnected the audyssey pro program. However if you transferred prior to that you have the pro cal in your system.


You can easily check Audyssey on and off in the Onkyo.


----------



## Sonnie

OK... that is what I was thinking. I am still having trouble reconnecting, but maybe I can eventually figure it out.


----------



## jmschnur

Sonnie said:


> OK... that is what I was thinking. I am still having trouble reconnecting, but maybe I can eventually figure it out.


Un plugging the onkyo and then replugging after a minute some time helps. Set the ip to static after you do this.


----------



## Sonnie

I am not sure about how to setup the static IP address. Networking has never been an easy thing for me.


----------



## jmschnur

Sonnie said:


> I am not sure about how to setup the static IP address. Networking has never been an easy thing for me.


Hardware
Network 
Dhcp disiable
Accept what is there write down your address

Save

Probably not a big deal if unplugging. Helped you to reconnect.

Also put your 5508 on pc before reconnecting with your computer.

Remember to save you measurements as you go along.

You can reload them later. To vary settings .

How does the cal you have done sound?


----------



## Sonnie

It definitely looks better measurement wise, but not sure on sound yet. I need to do some listening of some of the same material I have been listening too previously. I will also post some graphs later on.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Sonnie said:


> OK... that is what I was thinking. I am still having trouble reconnecting, but maybe I can eventually figure it out.


I sometimes have that problem and nothing but an "ALL CLEAR" on my Integra prepro will get me past it, unfortunately, even with a static IP address.


----------



## jmschnur

Kal Rubinson said:


> I sometimes have that problem and nothing but an "ALL CLEAR" on my Integra prepro will get me past it, unfortunately, even with a static IP address.


Unplugging and going to pc in the 80.2 and a reboot of computer has worked for me the last two go arounds.

It can be a hassle.


----------



## sub_crazy

Make sure you try turning Mid-range compensation on and off and compare which sounds better to you, it does make a difference.


----------



## Sonnie

I prefer it off and even add a filter in the midrange to reduce the small hump there that I was getting. The verdict is still out though... haven't done enough listening yet.


----------



## Sonnie

Kal Rubinson said:


> I sometimes have that problem and nothing but an "ALL CLEAR" on my Integra prepro will get me past it, unfortunately, even with a static IP address.





jmschnur said:


> Unplugging and going to pc in the 80.2 and a reboot of computer has worked for me the last two go arounds.
> 
> It can be a hassle.


A power on and off worked.

Is there a way to get past the sub leveling to reload the saved measurements and add filters?


----------



## jmschnur

Sonnie said:


> A power on and off worked.
> 
> Is there a way to get past the sub leveling to reload the saved measurements and add filters?


Just plow ahead with arrow at the bottom ignoring the leveling. Next page load your past measurements.


----------



## jmschnur

Sonnie said:


> It definitely looks better measurement wise, but not sure on sound yet. I need to do some listening of some of the same material I have been listening too previously. I will also post some graphs later on.


So now after a while what do you of the receiver in your system?


----------



## Sonnie

It's growing on me. Sound wise... I still think the 4311 edges it out. I like the slightly less "in your face" sound of the 4311 over the very forward 5508. Audyssey Pro did help considerably with the harsh dialog and seems to have smoothed out the midrange.


----------



## sub_crazy

I thought the 4311 was more laid back as well. I really did like the 4311 for music but the more forward sound of the 5508 is what hooked me for movies which is my top priority. 

Are you going to put the 4311 back in to compare again?


----------



## Sonnie

Nah... someone else is enjoying the 4311 now.

I think the 5508 seems somewhat more dynamic... if I am thinking of the right term. It seems like it has a larger sound to it. It is only at times that it seems a bit forward, but most of the time I like how it sounds. Maybe I did not realize I was missing it with the 4311... or perhaps it just grew on me and I got too use to it.

I still haven't listened to much music to make a subjective thought on it right now.


----------



## jmschnur

Try different music ; , blues, women vocals, piano , etc it will grow on you in stereo. If you have SACDs even better.


----------



## sub_crazy

The 5508 is definitely more dynamic than the 4311 in my system. In fact the Onkyo 886 pre-pro was more dynamic as well which is what I directly compared the 4311 to. For music the Denon was much better than the 886 but the 5508 trounces the 886 for music too. 

I really wanted to like the 4311 more than the 886 as it was more feature packed and I did for music. I just couldn't give up the dynamics and overall movie presentation of the Onkyo, the 4311 was dull in direct comparison.

You had me worried at first Sonnie, I was beginning to question my sanity for recommending the 5508 over the 4311:gulp:


----------



## mrf

Hey all, with the new Integra 80.3 would this still benefit from using the PRO setup or is the on-board Audessy pretty good now?

Cheers Mark


----------



## jmschnur

mrf said:


> Hey all, with the new Integra 80.3 would this still benefit from using the PRO setup or is the on-board Audessy pretty good now?
> 
> Cheers Mark


It makes a difference.


----------



## Zeitgeist

mrf said:


> Hey all, with the new Integra 80.3 would this still benefit from using the PRO setup or is the on-board Audessy pretty good now?
> 
> Cheers Mark


The pro setup still allows more post-processing, tweaking and has a much better (calibrated) mic and preamp. 

So, yes, there is still some benefit.


----------



## Sonnie

Anyone had any more experiences with the Audyssey Pro Kit?


----------



## jmschnur

A pro calibration brings benefits in my setup . The surround channels seem to be better . The ability to do a as many points as me would want is very nice. The kit does not do well with dual subs and touch up is usually required . REW is a very good approach for that.
I used Omnimic to change the distances listed for each subto smooth out the response around the xover.
The ability to edit the response for each set of speakers can be useful .

I think one really needs to be into hi fidelity to find the cost of the kit and license worth it.


----------



## AudiocRaver

This may be covering old ground, but will they sell the Pro kit to anyone who has the price? Do they require special qualifications, training, certification?

Any idea how many HTS members have the Pro kit?


----------



## jmschnur

AudiocRaver said:


> This may be covering old ground, but will they sell the Pro kit to anyone who has the price? Do they require special qualifications, training, certification?
> 
> Any idea how many HTS members have the Pro kit?


Yes anyone can buy. Google the kit to find sellers. Audyssey also sell directly.


----------



## Sonnie

I only know of the 4-5 members that have mentioned it here in this thread that have it.


----------



## Aquanaut

jmschnur said:


> A pro calibration brings benefits in my setup . The surround channels seem to be better . The ability to do a as many points as me would want is very nice. The kit does not do well with dual subs and touch up is usually required . REW is a very good approach for that.
> I used Omnimic to change the distances listed for each subto smooth out the response around the xover.
> The ability to edit the response for each set of speakers can be useful .
> 
> I think one really needs to be into hi fidelity to find the cost of the kit and license worth it.




"The kit does not do well with dual subs and touch up is usually required. REW is a very good approach for that".

What exactly is the reason that the kit might not do well with dual subs? :scratch:

XT32 as comes standard with the Denon 4311ci supposedly does pretty well with dual subs, does it not?

Please clarify!


Thanks!


...Glenn


----------



## Sonnie

I found Pro to be pretty much equivalent to XT32 as far as the bass equalization is concerned, however I was able to make some adjustments to my overall response with Pro that I could not make with XT32.

For any unit that has Sub EQ HT for dual subs, Audyssey will level the two subs, set the distance/delay and then combine all subs for equalization. How well it does will depend on your response prior to Audyssey. 

Audyssey will not do all that well in _some_ cases when there are more serious issues in the sub response prior to Audyssey equalization, it does not matter if it is dual subs or not. I emphasize _some_ because I have not verified this in multiple cases, but it is likely that this is true in most cases, as it stands to reason that it would be the same result if the sub response has serious issues prior to Audyssey equalization. To see what I mean by this look at my review of the Denon 4520 (*Is Audyssey all you need in your system for equalization?*).


----------



## jmschnur

With unequal subs pro and xt32 sub eq there seem to problems around the xover that can be fixed by changing distances using REW or Omnimic to monitor the effects of the changes.


----------



## Sonnie

I have used 120Hz as my crossover point with success in one of my setups.


----------



## Archaea

Sonnie,

I have a Onkyo PR-SC5508 and an opportunity to buy an Audyssey pro kit from a friend for $100. I'd then have to buy the license for $150 - making the kit cost $250 for my use case. I traditionally run Audyssey and then turn it off because it brings in a treble bias in my tile floored, untreated room on my JTR speakers. In your opinion - after it was all said and done - did you like the pro kit? Did you think it was worthwhile - or should I just let it pass?


----------



## sub_crazy

For $250 total it is a no brainer, you could sell your pro kit for the same price or more if you don't like it. It will also add some value to your 5508 when you sell it in the future because of the Pro license which stays with your particular 5508 and is not transferable.

I had a 5508 with Audyssey Pro and the biggest improvement was with music. The added control might also benefit you particular situation as you have a lot more control over that Audyssey is doing.


----------



## jmschnur

In addition the program gives some control of the EQ. so you could tweak that hi end the is bothering you a bit.


----------



## Sonnie

I would not pay full retail for it, but that price you are getting is a genuine bargain and I agree with the others... buy it! Ditto what both of them have said about the value and benefits of it.


----------



## atledreier

And the extra measurement positions might just smooth out that top end for you anyway.


----------



## Archaea

Cool - I'll probably pick it up then. Thank you for the responses! I've got to send my 5508 in for repair, the on screen display is not currently working. Luckily it still has a year of warranty left.


----------



## atledreier

I recently upgraded to 3.6. Been doing my Onkyo 5508 many times on 3.4 and it's worked flawlessly. 
After I upgraded to 3.6 I calibrated a friend of mine's Marantz 7701 over RS232, and it worked fine. 
Did some changes to my room and wanted to re-do my connection, and I can't connect to my 5508. I reach it and can control the 5508 with the web interface, so I know my laptop can reach it and that the 5508 responds on the network interface. But MultEQ 3.6 ask for IP, then nothing happens. Even tried reinstallign 3.4 which has worked with the 5508 before. Back to 3.6 now, and I've tried all the Onkyo interfaces. Some time out right away, some take a while, but Onkyo avr interface 2 which I've used before doesn't do anything.... 

Any tips?


----------



## jmschnur

atledreier said:


> I recently upgraded to 3.6. Been doing my Onkyo 5508 many times on 3.4 and it's worked flawlessly. After I upgraded to 3.6 I calibrated a friend of mine's Marantz 7701 over RS232, and it worked fine. Did some changes to my room and wanted to re-do my connection, and I can't connect to my 5508. I reach it and can control the 5508 with the web interface, so I know my laptop can reach it and that the 5508 responds on the network interface. But MultEQ 3.6 ask for IP, then nothing happens. Even tried reinstallign 3.4 which has worked with the 5508 before. Back to 3.6 now, and I've tried all the Onkyo interfaces. Some time out right away, some take a while, but Onkyo avr interface 2 which I've used before doesn't do anything.... Any tips?


Try turning off the 5508 and unplugging it. Then wait . Then plug it it.


----------



## atledreier

Had it unplugged for 5 minutes. No change. Trying a factory reset now.

Edit: Factory reset fixed it.


----------



## lcaillo

First rule of electronics, if it does not behave kick it (boot it). If it doen't work again, second rule is get out the fine adjusting tool (hammer).


----------



## atledreier

Hehe! True words!


----------



## etc6849

Anyone know more about the "promotion code" option when ordering a license? 

I just bought my first Audyssey pro kit (came with 3.6 software version so I think it's fairly new). I was able to register it, but I didn't see a promotion code included anywhere in the box. I'm curious, is there some promo code deal I'm missing out on? (feel free to PM me)


----------



## jmschnur

News to me. Let us know what you find out.


----------

